# Aliens vs. Predator II: Survival of the Fittest



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I dunno, but I think I might be really psyched for this one. It's going to be Rated R like the first one should have been. So that might be saying something good for it. From Bloody Disgusting, the first tidbit on the film:

Thursday, January 4, 2007
Get more *Alien vs Predator: Survival of the Fittest* news

Inside you'll find the first ever report from the set of 20th Century Fox's *Alien vs Predator II: Survival of the Fittest*, courtesy of Reelz Channel and YouTube. In the follow-up the iconic monsters from two of the scariest film franchises ever, wage war in an American Midwestern town - with the residents caught in the middle. Reiko Aylesworth, Steven Pasquale, John Ortiz, Johnny Lewis, David Hornsby, Gina Holden and Shareeka Epps star. I can't say I'm overly excited about this one after Paul W.S. Anderson ruined the first.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The First Official Still From AVP2!*

Dig on this ya mofo's!


----------

